# Very Important.  MSI/Sapphire/XFX



## Vish2a9l (Mar 20, 2012)

There are so many sub-categories in ATI Radeon and nVidia. 
Which one out of them is good? Some say XFX, include my dealer, say it rocks, whereas, others say it sucks.. They're on opposite sides. my dealer says sapphire sucks and xfx rocks, where the rest of the world, vice-versa. Someone please help me. XFX or MSI or Sapphire? And is HD6950 a good card? and if so, which one of these sub brands is good for the card?
THANKS


----------



## Cilus (Mar 20, 2012)

You better go with your Dealer's opinion as you already know rest of the world, including Digit forum is against XFX and with brand like Sapphire, MSI or Asus. What's the point of asking?

And yes, HD 6950 is a very good card. But it will cost you around 15K+. So better wait for some time until the Radeon HD 7800 series (HD 7850 and 7870) hit India. At that price point you might get HD 7850 which is a superior card with newer and better architecture.


----------



## Vish2a9l (Mar 20, 2012)

Will it be in the same range? And how long will it take to come? And, are you being sarcastic about "You better go with your Dealer's opinion as you already know rest of the world, including Digit forum is against XFX and with brand like Sapphire, MSI or Asus. What's the point of asking?" What do you suggest?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 20, 2012)

Vish2a9l said:


> Will it be in the same range? And how long will it take to come? And, are you being sarcastic about *"You better go with your Dealer's opinion as you already know rest of the world, including Digit forum is against XFX and with brand like Sapphire, MSI or Asus. What's the point of asking?"* What do you suggest?



Yeah!He has directed sarcasm!!!
MSI/Sapphire are very reputed and reliable one..atleast for me.
XFX......


----------



## arnab.d287 (Mar 20, 2012)

Say no to XFX and find another dealer


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 20, 2012)

^^Thanx for completing my statement!!


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2012)

@ OP - get sapphire HD6950 at 14.3k 
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 - 1GB


----------

